# For my Dad



## Weird Woody (Mar 2, 2008)

My Dad passed away just recently and i wanted to do something for him. 
He was cremated and is in an urn, so i decided to make a stand to hold the urn. 
I stood in my shop for about two days before i figured out what i wanted it to look like. I posted the one i did for my nephew 12 years ago to try to get ideas.
This is what i came up with.

Warning, lots of pictures!


----------



## Weird Woody (Mar 2, 2008)

next set of pics


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

Woody: it's never easy when your dad dies. Even when we're all grown up and living our own lives as adults, it isn't easy. My dad died almost 5 years ago, and I still miss him every day. 

I think I see where you're going with the Urn....keep us updated on how it goes. I can imagine it's going to be spectacular.

best wishes and God be with you and yours,
smitty


----------



## Weird Woody (Mar 2, 2008)

next


----------



## Weird Woody (Mar 2, 2008)

more


----------



## Weird Woody (Mar 2, 2008)

more.


----------



## Weird Woody (Mar 2, 2008)

finished


----------



## Weird Woody (Mar 2, 2008)

the legs are purple heart and the center is an Indonesian hardwood called Mempning. the streachers are a piece of wood recycled from a pallet i found. It has some cool spalting to it. and finished with 6 coats of laquer.


----------



## Weird Woody (Mar 2, 2008)

smitty1967 said:


> Woody: it's never easy when your dad dies. Even when we're all grown up and living our own lives as adults, it isn't easy. My dad died almost 5 years ago, and I still miss him every day.
> 
> I think I see where you're going with the Urn....keep us updated on how it goes. I can imagine it's going to be spectacular.
> 
> ...




Thank you Smitty.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Sorry for you loss WW. It's really nice to see a dedicated piece like this. What a great remembrance of your Dad. Nice work!

I wasn't yet a woodworker when my Dad passed away, but it was money from an insurance policy he left to me that seeded my first tool purchases. It was a great honor to be able to make a flag case for his burial flag from them and give it to my mother a couple of years later. He definitely would have approved of the tools and the heirlooms they yield. :thumbsup:


----------



## elixirmm (Mar 5, 2008)

Sorry about your dad WW. I inherited all of my dads tools and patterns when he died (will be two years next month) which he got when his dad (my grandad) died. I thank them both every time I finish a project, no matter what size it is. My grandad was a huge O scale train modeler. Long story longer, I'm going to make a glass case to hold the hand-made train cars that have now been handed down to me.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

That's a labor of love for sure. Very pretty.


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

Very very nice - I am sure he would be proud of what you built.


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

my dad died in 1998 and i still feel real lousy about that - he died from complications due to car wreck with a tanker.

There were hand tools I should have saved from him.

somehow I feel the spirits of both my grandpaw and dad thru woodwork [and think of them basically every day].

Thanks God they loved woodwork.

I feel your loss, WW.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Wierd Woody My simpathy for your loss, I lost my dad on the 12th of last month. He was 67, I am 45, It isn't easy at any age. My dad to was cremated, but he didn't want anyone to have his ashes. He wanted to be poured out on a sky slope in Colorada. In may my brother and an unkle and myself are going to take his ashes on the back of his Road King Harley up there and forfill his wishes. Its a 22 hour bike ride one way from my house. It's going to be a tuff trip and even a harder time pouring him out. But it's what he wanted. I think your dad whould be proud of what you have done for him. Rick


----------



## Weird Woody (Mar 2, 2008)

Thank all of you for the support, It is truly appreciated.
And keep the chips flying.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Excellent workmanship Wierd Woody. A fine tribute to your dad's memory.
My dad's ashes are scattered in the ocean not too far from here, as are my sister's. I stop by once in awhile and say hi. My condolences. It is hard losing family members, especially a father.

Gerry


----------

